# Horseshoe rigs 2-28-16



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We decided to take advantage of a weather window and head out Sunday, left out of Fort Morgan at 04:30 headed southwest. It was an easy ride out with flat seas, made it to the tuna grounds around 7:30-8:00 and set up for chunking.

First drift we hooked up and landed a nice YFT in the 70-80 pound range, that was a nice start to the day! We made maybe a half a dozen more drifts and with the seas building and only a few mystery bites we decided to pack up and head east in search of wahoo. 

We hit a few rigs pulling divers, but had no takers, so we pointed the boat back north and ran in to try and pull an AJ or two up. Two rigs and a few jigs later we hooked up with a mystery fish we thought was a shark, when the fish came up we were surprised to see it was a 30-40 pound cobia! 

We called it a day and made it back to the ramp at 4:00. The east lump looked like a parking lot, pretty sure every charter boat from Venice was there, but all in all it was a good day!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great fish and thanks for report.Tuna bite definitely slow my buddy did overnighter to the mound then makatia nothing but blackfins and he said they were scarce


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Was it a parking lot when you got there or did the bite turn off when everyone showed up?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice One, I was talking to a boat via radio this weekend, he was telling me the horseshoe area was doing pretty good, some 200 + pounders from what he was telling me....


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

The horseshoes have been getting pounded for the last few weeks. 30-40 boats a day after the big tuna that have showed up on the lumps.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Yea, the Venice fleet were all there by the time we got there. As far as the bite goes, I can't say, but a lot talk on the radio of boats hooked up with big fish the whole time we were there.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Did they remove the rigs or are they on the bottom?


----------



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

eddy2419 said:


> Did they remove the rigs or are they on the bottom?


I think they removed them completely


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

reel office said:


> I think they removed them completely


Yep, and it sucks. There used to be a handful of platforms there and they had some dandy snapper, groupers, etc on them. Oh well.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice. Looking forward to trip myself


----------

